# What are the Best In-Ceiling Speakers?



## kleakak (Jul 26, 2011)

I am curious are you just using the speakers for music or for a home theater system? What are you going to use to power them? Large room or small?
Ken


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

They are for my living room, dining room, kitchen, and basement theater room. I want to play both music through the house and use the living room and basement for theater. The living room and basement are both around 14' x 20' each and the dining room and kitchen are average sizes of roughly 14' x 10'. 

Thanks


----------



## kleakak (Jul 26, 2011)

Well you have some work cut out for you. Jbl's are nice klipsch makes a great sounding speaker, if you are on a tight budget I would recommend going to a local dealer who sells a/v and alarm material and ask them whAt they have, proficient makes a great speaker a niles is good but can be pricey. What ever you do in your home theater room us make a good match with the entire room . You will also need a multiroom system thy can power and match Impedance of the speakers. Good luck


----------



## Frankestien (Jun 10, 2011)

psubaron said:


> Hi,
> 
> My walls are completely open so I am going to install in ceiling speakers while they are. I looked online for the best reviewed 6.5" speakers and found a few that sounded good.
> 
> ...


I'll suggest you to go for JBL speakers as they are giving 5 years warranty and have better sound quality then Yamaha..!!
[url=http://digitalcameradayreview.com/2011-Best-Digital-Cameras]2011 Best Digital Cameras[/URL]


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

I went with the Yamaha 3-way in-ceiling speakers and have been using them for a year now. The sound is so incredible that several family members had me install them in their theatre rooms and they sounded amazing as a 7.1 and 5.1 setup.


----------



## roasted (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm interested in doing this downstairs in my basement since it has a drop ceiling. What did you guys end up spending all said and done? I'm not sure how many speakers I would need to get. I'm thinking 4, but the area is smallish. I'm also not sure what I'd be "getting myself into" in terms of how much receivers cost that would work. Any insight from those who've been there, done that?


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

How big is the basement room? Are you planning on installing a theater room or just speakers for TV and stereo?


----------



## roasted (Jan 23, 2012)

psubaron said:


> How big is the basement room? Are you planning on installing a theater room or just speakers for TV and stereo?


I'm not entirely sure. We moved in January, and I've been spending my time redoing the upstairs. The downstairs is yet to be determined. Right now there's some workout equipment, and that equipment may very well stay since the living room upstairs is pretty well done. I don't see much point in having a home theatre setup in the living room AND downstairs in the basement... perhaps when I have a bunch of kids and need an entertaining wreck room I'll change my opinion, though! 

If I had to guess the size I'd say it's about 15x15.


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

For good sound two speakers and the TV as the center would give.you great stereo sound but 4 speakers (two front, two rear) and using your TV as the.center would be incredible surround. Cost for 6 speakers would be about $300, $50-150 for a powered subwoofer, and you can get a great Yamaha receiver for around $200-300. This is all you need and want. Just need to determine the right installation pattern for your space.


----------



## Setzer1994 (Apr 12, 2012)

I love monoprice in-wall speakers. Have used the in-ceiling ones as well and for the price, you can't beat 'em.


----------

